# Famous Palette Fighters....



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

Corrections are ALWAYS Welcome.....

Any Additional pics would be GREATLY Appreciated....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

More....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2004)

And even MORE......


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm liking Bar's Red Thirteens...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 30, 2004)

And I just like 'em all. Even the Romanian 109!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2004)

dear god there's thousands of those, i hope they're not all gonna be posted..............


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2004)

the Ta 152's while in the Geschwader stab of JG 301 had a white spiral over the green-black prop. Only in III./JG 301 did the units machines not have a spiral.

Oskar Romm's Dora is too dark............I have pics to prove this


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank u erich.... Why is it that Pritzls -190 look all too similar to Bars??? Red 13.....


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2004)

because it is the same pilot flying Rote 13......Pritzil is a nickname. He flew several red 13's by the way during his time in JG 1.

E ~


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Damn I knew that and didnt catch it..... Grrrrr... Im getting old......


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2004)

friend Ossi Romm flew at least 2 Dora's while Gruppenkommandeur of IV.Sturm/JG 3 on the Ost front. He tried his hardest to completly re-equip the 1-2 staffel's with the bird but it never worked out that way. There is a well known pic of at least 4-5 of these birds from the Gruppen-stab. Ossi found it much superior to the mid-altitude Soviet a/c he came up to challenge


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2004)

here is a more believeable look although it is a model of the a/c.....

blue 1 and the Doppelwinkel were flown by Ossi as well as the single chevron.

there was also a blue 2 and probably a blue 3 as well with the Stab.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

Pretty good lookin model.....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree. 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

this guy does thousands of great models and profiles , check out his site 

http://www.hyperscale.com/what's.htm


----------



## Erich (Dec 31, 2004)

let's see if this will work.

Friend Steve Ananian's cranked up P-51 by artist Nick King


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

That's a good link, Yeoman. Some great model pics. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2005)

nice site, some very usefull info................


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

Bang...

Amazing..... Truely.......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2005)

very nice pics...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

Pretty cool eh??


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

Here are some taken from the publications "Aircraft of the Aces" osprey aviation.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

very nice.........


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have so many of those kind of profiles, it would take me far too long to scan them all, I'll try to add a few more now again.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

cool, any for the lanc??


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes definately!! I've just got to remember where i put the books that they are in. I know that there are some in the Lancaster in action book as already mentioned, I also have the 216 Illustrated Encyclopaedia of Aircraft magazines that came out in the 1980's theres plenty in them too! I'll have to get looking.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 29, 2005)

you'd better!!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

cool, any for the lanc??

Here are the Lanc Profiles as Promised, taken from the following books:

Lancaster in Action.

Lancaster Squadrons in Focus

Combat Legend Avro Lancaster.

*** More to Follow ***


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 29, 2005)

Stick 'em in the profiles album if you like.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

cool, any for the lanc?? 

Here are the Lanc Profiles as Promised, taken from the following books: 

Lancaster in Action. 

Lancaster Squadrons in Focus 

Combat Legend Avro Lancaster.


SORRY for the Prototype profile blowing yp like that! as you've probably guessed, i forgot to resize that one!

When i find the other books, i will scan some more.(theyre all packed away for a house move at the mo)

Regards Tintin


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 29, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Stick 'em in the profiles album if you like.



Will Do! - As soon as i've resized that big one!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Great set of profiles, Concorde (or Tintin)! 

Ya see lanc? I told ya that shark mouthed Lanc was Canadian! 419 "Moose" sqn. RCAF! Grandad's old squadron!
NYAA-NYAA!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Great set of profiles, Concorde (or Tintin)!
> 
> Ya see lanc? I told ya that shark mouthed Lanc was Canadian! 419 "Moose" sqn. RCAF! Grandad's old squadron!
> NYAA-NYAA!



Heres 2 photos of 419 "moose" Sdn taken from the book Lancaster Squadrons in Focus.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

Heres the second from the same source.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

wow those profiles are amazing thanks!!

and yes NS i did fond out about ropey, i just didn't have the balls to admit i was wrong, especailly seeing as you're a Canadain.........


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow those profiles are amazing thanks!!
> 
> 
> > Moe will follow as soon as i know wher i've put them!
> ...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow! Did you notice all the bomb craters below that last shot?!


----------



## toffigd (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah, most of them perfectly hit the field of corn or wheat or potatoes


----------



## evangilder (Mar 30, 2005)

Mashed potatoes!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

Theyre not bomb craters, theyre rabbit holes - they grow em big in Normandy!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

> Moe will follow as soon as i know wher i've put them



they'd better!!


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

dont tell me- your middle names "impatient


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

Mines "grateful".  Nice 419 sqn. pics too.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks NS, if i find any more, i'll put them up too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

no, my middle name's "I'm of a higher rank than you so you must do as i say"...............

yes i do have rather strange parents.............


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2005)

Who had a strange child?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

good question, who did have a strange child??, CC i'm looking at you................


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 31, 2005)

i'm one of the lower ranks that are more Rebellious !!!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2005)

Maybe I should have worded it this way...
THAT had a strange child?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> good question, who did have a strange child??, CC i'm looking at you................



Im not a freak show, im a real boy!


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 19, 2005)

they actually have some of the aircrafts remains in the Imperial War museum Lambeth.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 20, 2005)

It's one of the tail fins if I remember correctly


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 20, 2005)

the fin that they had was from H Scnauffers 110 that had over 100 kill markings on it. 
the hess wreckage was a good lump of the fuselage, but its been some time since i've been there i dont know if they still have it?


----------

